# Anne Akiko Meyers, Vivaldi Four Seasons



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

I heard "Summer" from this on the radio and OMG. She gets so many tone colors out of the violin. I had no idea it could sound like this. Intend to buy this one.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

hreichgott said:


> I heard "Summer" from this on the radio and OMG. She gets so many tone colors out of the violin. I had no idea it could sound like this. Intend to buy this one.


Hah. I wonder if she switched violins mid-work. They've been in the news lately. She has access to a Guarnieri _and_ a Stradivarius.


----------

